# Boston Globe Photos of the Afghan War



## exspy (13 Apr 2009)

This group of 43 high quality photographs includes portraits of American, Canadian, British and Afghan troops.  All of them are fully captioned.  I think the photos of the Canadian helicopter door gunners have been featured on this forum already, but I couldn't find the remainder.

http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2009/04/recent_scenes_from_afghanistan.html

Dan.


----------



## brihard (20 Apr 2009)

These are phenomenal. Thank you.


----------



## GDawg (20 Apr 2009)

As hot and shitty as it can be, you have to admit its an insanely photogenic country. I hope we succeed well enough that people will once again backpack through the country as they did in the past.


----------



## VIChris (29 Apr 2009)

That was a great find! It's nice to see a few moments of the lighter side of the country.


----------

